# Shower base and surround



## brendanstl (Jan 29, 2010)

Is it possible to find a 32x48 shower base, center drain, side entry (on the 32" side) and surround? Where would I find it if it is possible?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

thats a big negative....your gonna have to sell them a custom tile job....


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

brendanstl said:


> Is it possible to find a 32x48 shower base, center drain, side entry (on the 32" side) and surround? Where would I find it if it is possible?


If you can't find a stock one, you can have a solid surface or cultured marble base made to pretty much any size you want. 

Obviously that will be more pricey than an acrylic/fiberglass unit, though.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

brendanstl said:


> Is it possible to find a 32x48 shower base, center drain, side entry (on the 32" side) and surround? Where would I find it if it is possible?


 http://www.schluter.com/8_1_kerdi.aspx :whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

This company will make a custom base for you.


----------

